# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  کار با crm

## samira2222

سلام
من نیاز به مقاله ، فیلم اموزشی و یا هر توضیحی راجب نحوه کار با crm مایکر.سافت مثل طراحی فرم ها ، طراحی فرآیندها و .... می خواستم ، کسی میتونه کمکی بکنه !؟

----------


## itman110

اگه نیاز به اموزش دارید با بنده مکاتبه کنیدresalatedu@gmail.com

----------

